# Flail Mower



## tearitup (May 6, 2012)

Hey there just interested in flail mower information. I have a JD 5045. 45 HP engine and 37 HP pto. The width is approximately 72". The work is general from highway grass, corn fields, sapplings and anything else that gets in the way.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Because you might hit a gopher mound or rocks on the way, I myself would be inclined to go instead with a 6 foot light duty brush hog.


----------

